# GTO as first MANUAL transmission car



## AT350Kobra (Mar 6, 2008)

I am looking to get a '04 or '05 GTO by September as my second car because my current car (350Z) doesn't have a back seat or even a trunk. I'll be starting the plumbers apprenticeship this summer and I know I can't fit any type of tools or anything in that Z's hatch.

I wanted to get the GTO in 6spd my Z is automatic. I just learned how to drive stick last week and I definitely know all of the fundamentals mainly because I already have a motorcycle and it's the same principle. From riding bikes I know all about the frction zone and everything but if I do buy a MT car I will have to perfect everything that I know.

So do you guy think I would be able to handle a GTO as my first manual transmission car? I know what to do and what not to do and how not to burn the clutch and everything pretty much came naturally to me I would just have to fine tune my skills. I was going to look at the Evo VIII but they said the tranfer case it the cars weak point. 

BTW can the GTO clutch pedal be adjusted? As in changing the point where the friction zone comes in? I like the clutch to catch as soon as I start relasing the pedal/lever.

Thanks


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

I got my GTO as my FIRST car, yes stick also, very fun and easy to drive. But you must consider this, the gto has very little trunk space also, I believe they come stock with a sub woofer, mine did when I got it used and the dealer said its stock. I would recommend you get it, but consider the trunk space and the gas mileage, mileage not so good but the drive is freakin orgasmic


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

AT350Kobra said:


> I am looking to get a '04 or '05 GTO by September as my second car because my current car (350Z) doesn't have a back seat or even a trunk. *I'll be starting the plumbers apprenticeship this summer and I know I can't fit any type of tools or anything in that Z's hatch.*
> 
> I wanted to get the GTO in 6spd my Z is automatic. I just learned how to drive stick last week and I definitely know all of the fundamentals mainly because I already have a motorcycle and it's the same principle. From riding bikes I know all about the frction zone and everything but if I do buy a MT car I will have to perfect everything that I know.
> 
> ...


Well, if you are looking to carry a bunch of tools and such, the GTO may not fit the bill. The trunk on the GTO is only 7.5 cu ft, so you aren't going to get a whole lot in there.

As far as the manual transmission, I would not worry about it. Since you are familiar with shifting your bike, I don't think that you will have any issues. It will take you less than a week to get the hang of it.

Russ


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Aramz06 said:


> I got my GTO as my FIRST car, yes stick also, very fun and easy to drive. But you must consider this, the gto has very little trunk space also, *I believe they come stock with a sub woofer, mine did when I got it used and the dealer said its stock.* I would recommend you get it, but consider the trunk space and the gas mileage, mileage not so good but the drive is freakin orgasmic


Yes, the GTO does have a subwoofer on the stock system. *In fact, it has 2 of them, mounted in the rear deck behind the rear seat headrests.*
If your GTO has a sub in the trunk, it's not stock, and the dealer who told you so is feeding you a line on BS. 

Russ


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

The abundantly smooth and civil low-end torque, combined with a soft-engaging clutch, makes the GTO just about the easiest-to-drive stick-shift on earth. When my stepdaughter was 15, she drove it every morning to school (with me as passenger) as part of her driver's training, and she found the car to be a BREEZE to drive. Now that she's 16 and has been driving, she reports that my GTO is far easier to drive and far more forgiving than her lower-power 6-banger Mustang 5-speed manual, because the GTO doesn't buck or protest if you don't get the gas/clutch combo just right... It's got so much grunt, it just goes on its merry way no matter what you do, or don't do...


----------



## AT350Kobra (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks for all of the post guys. I'm definitely going to get one later this year now. As far as trunk space is concerned I migh just have to cover the back seats really good if I ever need to carry tools and the trunk isn't enough. Either way it'll still have way more space than the 350Z's hatch. I can't wait to join you guys as a GTO owner.


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

You need to go spend some time with a car on the lot... Getting anything in or out of the back seat is a royal PITA, you've literally got to motor the seat forward, just to be able to get at anything...

You don't need a GTO, you need a 1999-2004 F150 Lightning with a few bolt-on mods... The perfect plumber truck, just as fast as a stock GTO, just make sure you've got a SECURE method of stowing your gear!!!


----------



## AT350Kobra (Mar 6, 2008)

Well I'm not 100% sure if I will have to carry any tools with me or not thats one reason why I don't want to go all out with a pickup truck. My main reason for picking the GTO is because it's just as fast as my 350 or faster but with a back seat in general, alot of times some of my friends get left behind because of my 2 seat capacity. As far as tools go that'll probably only be if I have to do side jobs. I probably wouldn't be doing too many side jobs at all my first year anyways.

But I'm most definitely gonna go and practice hard in a parking lot once I get it to fine tune everything. One of my buddies took my out to a parking lot with his 6 spd Accord so I at least broke the ice so I just gotta practice. 

I definitely thought about a pickup truck before but I don't think I'm quite ready for a pickup yet LOL. I'm thinking by my 3rd year or so I'll probably be doing enough side jobs to need a pickup but until I get that good I can try to fit what I need into the GTO. I don't think it can be worse that some experiences I've had cramming stuff in the 350. I've had to squeeze four 17'' tires in there once because I cou;dn't find anyone else to take em to the shop for me.


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

*If you get too many tools...*

..get a small trailer to carry them. I pull my motorcycles with the GTO all the time


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

I use to have a 350Z and used the factory net in the trunk to haul stuff without it rolling around. The trunk in the GTO is not much bigger but maybe just taller. I would not use the back seat to haul as it is very hard to get stuff in and out and you do not want to tear up those awesome seats. I loved the 350Z and I love the GTO but two totally different cars from a drivers perspective. Enjoy.


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

I hate driving trucks, but I sure loved my Lightning.... It's the perfect truck for those who hate trucks in general... You get all the utility, but it drives great, handles flat, goes like stink. But if you really want a 4-seater, then that's out..

My 65-year-old Mom drives a 350Z 6-speed with the Nizmo exhaust.... Trust me, the GTO is a whole new world of "fast" compared to the Z, but not as quick on its feet in the twisties...

What you really need is the new G8, but that's another $10+ grand more than the current 05-06 GTO clean-low-mile-used market..

The one good thing about the GTO back seat is that, once you're there, it's roomy and comfy... I just rode in the back seat of mine yesterday, as my dad and I had a visit from a long-time supplier, it was lunch time, and pops had his Dodge Dually hitched to one of his enclosed car trailers. Me being the youngest, I tossed dad the keys and dove headfirst into the back seat of the GTO... Good thing I'm still slim..


----------



## AT350Kobra (Mar 6, 2008)

69bossnine said:


> I hate driving trucks, but I sure loved my Lightning.... It's the perfect truck for those who hate trucks in general... You get all the utility, but it drives great, handles flat, goes like stink. But if you really want a 4-seater, then that's out..
> 
> My 65-year-old Mom drives a 350Z 6-speed with the Nizmo exhaust.... Trust me, the GTO is a whole new world of "fast" compared to the Z, but not as quick on its feet in the twisties...
> 
> ...



Yeah I'm not too fond of drving trucks either because I don't really like big vehicles mainly because of my small stature (5'5'' LOL). I was checking out that G8 but I wouldn't be able to afford that though with my 350. The GTO is right in the price range that I'm looking for. I've been looking at 04's on autotrader, cars.com, etc and I see alot of them in the $14-$17 range with fairly low milage. Is there anything in paticular like major problems that I should look out for when trying to buy a '04? At first I was looking thinking about the Evo VIII because it has 4 doors and AWD but all of the Evo's I find for around 17k are knocking on 100k miles but the 04' GTO's I see for 14-17k only have around 30-55k miles and they say the transfer cases on the Evo are crap. But as long as it has a back seat and M6 it'll for the most part fit my criteria.

Also I wanted to ask you more experienced guys one more question. My buddy told me his insurance agent said Domestic cars are cheaper to insure? Is that true in any way? I didn't think it would make a difference if it was domestic or import. But if domestics are cheaper to insure it'll be in my favor once I add it to my current policy. Right now I pay $200/mo full coverage for my 350Z through allstate I consider myself fortunate to get coverage that low at my age (21) because I've heard of what others my age pay and it's almost as much as the car. Do you guys know how good the discounts are when adding a second car to your policy?


----------

